
A Goldman Sachs Managing Director Quit for a 12 Month Residency at Google Brain - mexus
http://news.efinancialcareers.com/uk-en/267722/goldman-sachs-md-quit-12-month-residency-google-brain/
======
disposablezero
So the only one not to join Trumpistan.

